# Burl Wood



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

Has anyone ever harvested any burl wood in their local forest? Sure would like to know how.
Larry


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep. Cut a burl from a wild cherry tree. Kept it 3 years to dry, then turned it. Man, it was pretty. Gotta really take your time with the stuff 'cause it is "reaction" wood. It'll bust up pretty badly if not dried slowly.
Bill


----------



## Garry (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's some that I have done.

The smaller ones 
cherry burl 1
cherry burl carved bowl
I soak in Denatured alcahol for at least 24 hours after rough turning them. Then wrap them in a brown paper back with the center left open so it can breath for at least a month. Then finish turning it.


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Doesn't harvesting a large burl normally kill the tree?

JC


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

I got this sucker from a old hunting trail. The tree was dead and the burl was rotted out pretty bad. But I got as much as i could from it. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15726


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Here's my story and I'm sticking to it.

I sent a plank to Jeffthewoodwhacker and here is his blog


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

There's a guy in Upper Peninsula, MI who harvests burls. I have gotten several from him. Don't know if you;re interested in buying or getting info. His name is Kris Granlund. His email is: [email protected]


----------



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

Just recently been able to get back into woodworking, I don't believe there are any homebuilders anymore. Moved back home and realized that my folks have been burning cherry for decades off the farm. They say the Knots in cherry burn exceptionally well. 
Anyway, Is there much market for cherry burls and cherry wood in general?
Larry


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

If the prices at the local woodcraft are any indication, then there definitely is a market for cherry. $8/bft for regular cherry, $10/bft for curly cherry (both S2S). Compare that to the $2.50/bft I paid to a local lumber guy (rough cut).


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

depends on the tree, but i have harvested burls without taking the tree down, they just scaled over the cut. but the post are right.. patience is the key.. i rough turned one this weekend that has been in my shop for over 10 years. if you try to cut thin stock, seal the ends, chances are you'll get bad twist without a kilm. a local firewood provider saves me more then i can use for 10 bucks each.. one walnut burl he brought me must have weighed 100 pounds.. it's still a work in progress with the bowl looking like it will go 18 inches with a natural edge..

turn a while, put it in a cardboard box with the shavings and put it back on the shelf


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

the only problem with harvesting the whole tree is access to a kilm, air dry takes 12 months per inch of thickness and seldom gives you perfect stock.. i've harvest my own hickory, but ended up wasting half the tree..


----------

